# Elite Z28 bow test report



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I've only had my Z-28 for about two weeks now but so far it's been an outstanding shooter. I'm very pleased with the lack of cam lean and the draw cycle.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

It is a great shooting bow.....My testing was complete after shooting one for 10 minutes, Official Result was.............Awsome bow!


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

oldbuck said:


> Hello,
> I just finished testing a 2008 Elite Z28.
> 
> The measured vertical nock travel was perfect with only 0.030” rise above dead level.
> ...


So that would mean that with my 27" draw I could still break in the 290's with an 8" brace height bow. Now that sounds very appealing. Hows the noise and vibration on this bow, compared to say a general or guardian?


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I have heard very good reports on this bow and the mid 2008 Elite releases in general. Looks like they definitely have a couple winners in the Z28 and GTO-500. I am sure the new XLR will follow suit!!!


----------



## oldbuck (Apr 14, 2006)

*Noise and speed*



ky_bowhunter said:


> So that would mean that with my 27" draw I could still break in the 290's with an 8" brace height bow. Now that sounds very appealing. Hows the noise and vibration on this bow, compared to say a general or guardian?


Hello,
I think the "noise" is less on the general, BUT, that is subjective, as to what noise level becomes unaccepatble for hunting. I've shot many deer with older bows that made ALOT more noise, they are still dead.
What is not subjective is the speed, the Z28 is fast. Also the 8" brace height will be a help with hunting clothing contact. 
General and Z28, both fine bows.
I have not tested a 27" Z28, so I can just guess at speeds.
oldbuck


----------



## NCHunter287 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just purchased my Z28 today... Havn't had a great deal of time to play with it but this is what I've found out so far. The grip will make your mouth water. This bow sits where you want it. I'm not a big fan of the larger fat grips like on a matthews, the Z-28 has a nice slim grip. Noise level is a bit louder than I expected. Its by no means loud... but not as quiet as the General. I usually shoot a 29" draw length, but apparently the draw lengths on these bows run long and I stepped down to a 28". (Even the 28 1/2" felt a little long). So I would definatly shoot one before I ordered it. As far as Speed goes @ 28" draw, 70lbs it shot a 350 grain arrow at 303fps. Thats smoking for an 8" brace height if you ask me... My General at 29" 70lb with same arrow shot 282FPS. Not bashing bowtech at all but it was also plauged with cam lean and limb problems.... So I no longer own the general. As far as a target/competition bow I would reccomend you stepping up to the GT500 just for the longer ATA. As far as hunting, treestand, and groundblind go this bow is the ticket. The speed and forgivness bow should make it very hunter friendly


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

NCHunter287 said:


> Just purchased my Z28 today... Havn't had a great deal of time to play with it but this is what I've found out so far. The grip will make your mouth water. This bow sits where you want it. I'm not a big fan of the larger fat grips like on a matthews, the Z-28 has a nice slim grip. Noise level is a bit louder than I expected. Its by no means loud... but not as quiet as the General. I usually shoot a 29" draw length, but apparently the draw lengths on these bows run long and I stepped down to a 28". (Even the 28 1/2" felt a little long). So I would definatly shoot one before I ordered it. As far as Speed goes @ 28" draw, 70lbs it shot a 350 grain arrow at 303fps. Thats smoking for an 8" brace height if you ask me... My General at 29" 70lb with same arrow shot 282FPS. Not bashing bowtech at all but it was also plauged with cam lean and limb problems.... So I no longer own the general. As far as a target/competition bow I would reccomend you stepping up to the GT500 just for the longer ATA. As far as hunting, treestand, and groundblind go this bow is the ticket. The speed and forgivness bow should make it very hunter friendly



The last line of your signature is............well very impressive!!!!


----------

